# I'm a fan of aquatic life.



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

My 6ft T5HO started giving me problems with the LED's. They were going out after having the entire unit from about february to march when I purchased it.

Called them up and started telling them about it. Believe it or not, he actually cut me off and asked for my shipping address after me telling him what light and the rough purchase date. Told me there was a bad batch and they were sending me all 8 brand new LED's for my night lights. Great guy, seems like great customer service in my opinion!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

That pretty good, sounds like they were ready to fix the problem.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd say so. I told them somewhere around late february to early march and didn't ask for anything else. No receipt, no place of purchase, nothing. I'm extremely happy.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I had the same thing happen too with Aquatic Life's 48" T5 HO light fixture. Burnt right through a bulb in about 2 months. They sent me a new bulb and it burnt through that one, so they sent me a whole new fixture and it's been working wonderful for about a year now :] They're very good with their customer support


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

blindkiller85 said:


> My 6ft T5HO started giving me problems with the LED's. They were going out after having the entire unit from about february to march when I purchased it.
> 
> Called them up and started telling them about it. Believe it or not, he actually cut me off and asked for my shipping address after me telling him what light and the rough purchase date. Told me there was a bad batch and they were sending me all 8 brand new LED's for my night lights. Great guy, seems like great customer service in my opinion!


Not a surprise, if you do research on these guys, you would know this is average service for them. They make good stuff anyways, so the chances of stuff like this happening are slim anyways.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

You're a fun killer aquariumtech. I was voicing my opinion and you told me it was normal for them. Haha just kiddin


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

blindkiller85 said:


> You're a fun killer aquariumtech. I was voicing my opinion and you told me it was normal for them. Haha just kiddin


lol No, I meant that in a good way, im not trying to an asshole, I am just saying those dudes know how to run a good business, at all times.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I put it at the end man, I'm just kiddin. Don't take it so seriously! haha


----------

